# Kinder goats



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Who here has Kinder goats? 

Can you tell me a bit about them? Did you buy them or breed for them?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My friend had a doe; she was smaller than a full size Nubian and a VERY good milker, and her kids, when bred back to a Boer, were very meaty..and delicious.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe a member "lissablack" breeds them


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had 4 Kinder wethers as pets throughout my time. They were all bottle babies & loved being with people. They are extremely cute as kids. Our current wether Monte' took more of the Nubian size--he's pretty big & dopey but he's such a lover lol! 
The nigerian dwarf breed really took ahold of my heart though & that's what we breed & raise.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, I just found this. I have them, they are wonderful. Because they are a cross there is sometimes a lot of variation in the early generations. I had a 200 pound buck, although he is in the freezer now. (72 pounds of ground goat meat) They aren't supposed to be that big. 

I started mine here in New Mexico, there weren't any here that you could find at least. In Washington you can get kinders. 

Jan


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I have four and one that is kinder (mom) and nubian cross (dad). She is taller and has the pretty, long Nubian ears. 

I didn't know what a kinder was til Lisa started talking about them. I was like, Hey! I have some kinders and didn't even know it! :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

What exactly is a Kinder? Is it a size or a particular breed?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

A kinder is a cross between a pygmy and a nubian - to start you'd breed a nubian doe with a pygmy buck...doing it opposite may increase the chances of labor/delivery issues - you can imagine a small pygmy trying to push out a nubian cross kid!

Mini-nubians are a cross between a nigerian dwarf and a nubian. I'm working towards kinders and mini nubians as I have both types, but I'm VERY far from WA!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a doe whose grandmother was a pygmy goat. I think she was an old style pygmy, I think they are being bred down. Maybe the nubian buck was small too. I don't really know how well that worked out, but at least some kids survived, the mother of my doe. I would never do it.


----------

